# logiciel pour clavier bluetooth



## kounoumaw (27 Avril 2009)

bonjour a tous

j'espere que je ne me trompe pas de forum et si c'est le cas veuillez excuser une grande novice !!il y a plusieurs mois deja j'avais trouvee un logiciel permettant de savoir quand les piles de mon clavier bluetooth etais déchargées.a l'epoque je n'avais pas pris le temps de le telecharger ... et maintenant que je voudrais le faire je ne retrouve pas ce logiciel sur les sites de telechargement et mes recherches en utilisant les mots: mac os x, clavier bluetooth , piles et déchargees restent sans résultats.
peut etre que l'un d'entre vous connais ce genre de logiciel et ou je pourrais le trouver ?

merci d'avance pour vos reponses
a bientot
kounoumaw


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2009)

Mais dans preferences système, Bluetooth on voit l'état des piles du clavier non?
(en tous cas pour un souris bluetooth c'est le cas...)


----------



## Flibust007 (27 Avril 2009)

Il y a un widget qui s'appelle Mighty monitor.

http://bellsouthpwp2.net/c/r/crumbletop/mm

Il gère la charge tant du clavier que de la souris sans fils.


----------



## kounoumaw (4 Mai 2009)

merci a tous les deux!
remi, j'ai ete voir dans mes preferences mais je n'ai pas d'info sur le chargement des piles du clavier , mais merci quand meme.
flibust, merci,je vais aller voire !!

bonne soiree
et merci encore


----------



## xplane (2 Octobre 2011)

En cette année 2011, septembre, ce soft fonctionne superbement bien 

Merci à toi, flibust007, pour l'adresse.

C'est bien pratique de voir l'état des piles des clavier, souris et trakpad, sans avoir a aller trois fois dans les préferences!

De plus, il a été peaufiné, depuis, par son auteur, et est dorénavant compatible tous les systèmes Mac, de Tiger a Lion.

Je lui ai fait un p'tit don. Ça le mérite


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

si tu l'icône bluetooth dans la barre de menu ( se modifie dans les pref syst / bluetooth en bas à g)
en cliquant dessus 

tu as la liste des appareils jumelés
en gras ceux connectés 
	et quand tu en pointe un tu as l'état des piles en%

*Note du modo :* et l'état des périphériques indiqué par le système, ce n'est pas dans "Applications, qu'on en parle, mais dans "Mac OS X si c'est un logiciel "Apple", ou dans "Customisation" sinon !

On déménage.


----------

